# First attempt to make my own wheels.....



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Well today I tried my hand at making my own design rear wheels (so far)....basically I took the dimensions of a JLTO rear wheel and then replicated it out of aluminum..... except I chose to recess the center a bit for a deep dish look :thumbsup: 








Unfortunately the manual lathe I'm working on isn't as great as I first had hoped. It's got alot of wear...so the center hole is TOUGH to keep centered....even with a centering tool to start the drill with  I'm happy with the look....but I need to get the axle hole centered just a bit better. These would be a "press on" style of rear wheel. Not looking to mass produce these....just wanted a few sets for myself :thumbsup:

Thanks, 
Brian


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Here's another pic......sorry for the jacked up pics...these were shot with my Droid 3 phone....


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Hate to say it, but on a manual, youll be lucky to get a few per day..brutal! Look good tho, even tho im a bit more partial to my own


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I build my own on a 60's Unimat lathe. Once I get "in the groove" I can make a set of 4 simple rims in about 35-45 minutes. Needless to say I don't make them to sell! But I do enjoy making them.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

rdm95 said:


> Hate to say it, but on a manual, youll be lucky to get a few per day..brutal! Look good tho, even tho im a bit more partial to my own


Man, you're not kidding.....but like I posted in your thread last week the manual is all I have to work with  I enjoy going slow though.... just concentrating on the quality for myself. I totally understand about being partial to your own....they look GREAT!!! 

I also wanted to do a little different design that what I'd seen previously.....so I based mine off of the JLTO measurements initially


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

I think they look great! Post a couple of "macro" photos from a regular camera when you get a chance. How are you sizing them to be "press on"?
I have made a few sets of thread-on rims, mainly because my brother likes the look. 
One of my favorite parts of this hobby is making some of the bits that you need to keep going. When I first got back into slots in 1988, there were not a lot of sources for A/FX rear tires, so I made some simple molds, and cast tires from RTV. Sure it would be more cost effective to but the parts, but it would not be as much fun. 
Keep up the great work!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

tabcomary said:


> I think they look great! Post a couple of "macro" photos from a regular camera when you get a chance. How are you sizing them to be "press on"?
> I have made a few sets of thread-on rims, mainly because my brother likes the look.
> One of my favorite parts of this hobby is making some of the bits that you need to keep going. When I first got back into slots in 1988, there were not a lot of sources for A/FX rear tires, so I made some simple molds, and cast tires from RTV. Sure it would be more cost effective to but the parts, but it would not be as much fun.
> Keep up the great work!


Thanks :wave: I'll try to get some better pics asap.... My desktop isn't set up right now...so I'm stuck using my phone currently to post. I'm using a slightly small drill bit than the axle size so the wheel can be pressed on....pretty simple:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

since you are making Johnny Lightning Tuff Ones, the axles would be about 062/063 if that helps folks trying to determine what they fit.
the rdm guy is making wheels to fit TYCO products, so those axles are about 059 for the rears and 047 for the fronts.
if that helps folks to see in their mind's eye what axles these wheels are meant to be pressed onto.
a high quality precision press with the correct profile anvil would be required to get these wheels on straight and not booger them up beyond usefulness. 
also, axles will likely need to be hardened steel to help prevent bending, bowing and breaking during the process.
thus the attractiveness of threaded wheels and axles for metal applications.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

alpink said:


> since you are making Johnny Lightning Tuff Ones, the axles would be about 062/063 if that helps folks trying to determine what they fit.
> the rdm guy is making wheels to fit TYCO products, so those axles are about 059 for the rears and 047 for the fronts.
> if that helps folks to see in their mind's eye what axles these wheels are meant to be pressed onto.
> a high quality precision press with the correct profile anvil would be required to get these wheels on straight and not booger them up beyond usefulness.
> ...


Ill take a pic of the wheel press I made to show how i designed it so it wouldnt tear up the wheel..pretty simple really  also, when I machined it, I did it so that it was dead true & square so all ihave to do is support the axle by pinching it with 2 fingers as I press the wheels into place. This way, I can feel if the axle is bending and help hold it straight.. I get some crooked ones occassionally & I have an "Ooops" bin for them, but I check that each one runs true & wont sell it if it isnt. Im proud to say Ive sold hundreds of my wheels sets over the years and ive never had a complaint or a return.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

alpink said:


> since you are making Johnny Lightning Tuff Ones, the axles would be about 062/063 if that helps folks trying to determine what they fit.
> the rdm guy is making wheels to fit TYCO products, so those axles are about 059 for the rears and 047 for the fronts.
> if that helps folks to see in their mind's eye what axles these wheels are meant to be pressed onto.
> a high quality precision press with the correct profile anvil would be required to get these wheels on straight and not booger them up beyond usefulness.
> ...


Correct on all points Al...... I have precision presses and etc. So no issue for me. :wave:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I also must stress that I'm merely making these wheels for my enjoyment only......not for resale....and only for "pleasure cruising" ...not hardcore racing. :thumbsup:

I just finished my 2nd rear wheel a bit ago...so now I have a pair of rears....time to make a pair of fronts


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

You're right tho Alpink..the proper way to do them is to make them the threaded type and that is my next venture now that ive restocked my inventory as well as machined some of the new ideas I had in my head.. #0-80 taps will be ordered tonite & im planning to look into getting a die head to thread the axles.. Funds ($$) will be what slows the process, but ill find a way


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Heres the wheel press I made.. The way I did it was I drilled a hole in the end of each side of the screw, and pressed 3/16" precision ball bearings in each side. the bearing surface is so smooth, its able to spin but the wheel doesnt.. this not only keeps the wheels from getting destroyed, but since I put a small chamfer on the thru hole, the bearings seat down in the chamfers when I start to press, & help keep it from wanting to go off center and bend the axle. Notice I used fine threads as well so its slower & more controlable.. A coarse thread would press them too hard and too fast and bend axles easier.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Great idea with the ball bearings ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

This is a Cool thread :thumbsup: and so is the other one by rdm95.
Even if I'll never be making my own wheels, it's cool to see how those who do- Do it !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*pressing issue*



rdm95 said:


> Heres the wheel press I made.. The way I did it was I drilled a hole in the end of each side of the screw, and pressed 3/16" precision ball bearings in each side. the bearing surface is so smooth, its able to spin but the wheel doesnt.. this not only keeps the wheels from getting destroyed, but since I put a small chamfer on the thru hole, the bearings seat down in the chamfers when I start to press, & help keep it from wanting to go off center and bend the axle. Notice I used fine threads as well so its slower & more controlable.. A coarse thread would press them too hard and too fast and bend axles easier.


would you press both wheels simultaneously with this design?
I have to assume you do unless there is something I am missing. pressing one wheel at a time would be trying on that ball bearing surface.
seems most commercially available presses are designed to press one wheel at a time.
I applaud your "out side the box" approach and I eagerly await the first two sets of wheels I have purchased from you.
if you were to consider creating another press, I would certainly be interested in obtaining one. 
good job all around.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

alpink said:


> would you press both wheels simultaneously with this design?
> I have to assume you do unless there is something I am missing. pressing one wheel at a time would be trying on that ball bearing surface.
> seems most commercially available presses are designed to press one wheel at a time.
> I applaud your "out side the box" approach and I eagerly await the first two sets of wheels I have purchased from you.
> ...


Yes..i press them on at the same time.. Works pretty slick! Yr wheels are on the way..Enjoy!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

And here's the final outcome of my work.......whew!!!








I had somewhat of a disaster this morning when I lost my first front wheel here on the shop floor.....I looked for a half hour or better...all over the lathe,floor, etc. Then bam, it was found on the floor by another lathe :tongue:

My front wheel is based on the JLTO measurements, but slightly dished, and has a slight outer lip to keep those Tjet tires on the rim......and the diameter where the tire rides was also enlarged a few thousandths to .194" I'm pretty proud of these wheels.....and for now this will be all I make....I just wanted to prove to myself that I could make a set......but doing it on a manual lathe BLOWS! :freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TX, very nice and you will have a one of a kind ride when you install them. pretty kewl


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Pardon the stupidity...*

... but where do I find the pictures of the wheel press?




rdm95 said:


> Heres the wheel press I made.. The way I did it was I drilled a hole in the end of each side of the screw, and pressed 3/16" precision ball bearings in each side. the bearing surface is so smooth, its able to spin but the wheel doesnt.. this not only keeps the wheels from getting destroyed, but since I put a small chamfer on the thru hole, the bearings seat down in the chamfers when I start to press, & help keep it from wanting to go off center and bend the axle. Notice I used fine threads as well so its slower & more controlable.. A coarse thread would press them too hard and too fast and bend axles easier.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LDThomas, it appears the pic/url link was removed from the host, either by RDM or.....?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work TX...Kinda makes you feel good don't it!!! ... RM


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

THANKS for the kind words guys :wave: Yeah, I'm really proud of these wheels......not quite sure what I'll be putting them on yet....but they'll definitely be for a special project in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice, Where is the sign up Listing?


Rob


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Nice, Where is the sign up Listing?
> 
> 
> Rob


If I had the ability to mass produce these I would......but being that these are made 1 wheel at a time on a manual lathe I'm not even going to attempt to produce these beyond this set for myself....I really really wish that I could!!


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Sorry..didnt realize it would delete pics from threads.. It said I was maxed in attachmebts so I cleared them all.. Stoopid rookies!


----------

